# steering column re-assembly help



## Matt G (Oct 21, 2014)

When I purchased my 1967 GTO Sedan last year, I noticed the turn signal lever was located at about 7 on a clock instead of closer to 9 or 10. I pulled it all apart and found out a previous repair added a new wiring harness and it was not installed correctly. I straighten out the kinks in the wires and now I cannot get the three long machine type bolts to reach thru the upper bearing. I see I should have made a video like this https://youtu.be/it7cQuRVun0 I have a his and hers shifter. I tried to reassemble for several hours yesterday and again this evening. No luck. I am a mechanic and have the right tools but those diagrams in the manual are so small. Anyone else assemble a no tilt steering column? Please share your tips if you have any. In the GTO Restoration Guide, page 207 it's part #16 that I cannot get to lock in place.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I had mine apart and rebuilt it on the bench about 6 months ago.
I don't have that guide so I don't know what #16 is here is a pic out of the service manual.
If it is in the car you have to loosen the bolts that the bracket mounts to the dash and the lower clamp at the firewall so the mast jacket can move up and down on the shaft.
Also the clamp on the shaft down by the rag joint that holds the spring has to be loosened so you can get the C clip at the top in.


----------

